# Tank Leak Help



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

okay i just bought a Used 20 gallon LOng the problem is there is a small amount of leak at the end right corner, i notice it buy using newspaper under the the tank, now what should i do to fix it any suggestion?

Oh forgot to tell you that the original silicone of the tank is color black,


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's not good. 

1) Best to drain the tank
2) Wipe dry, and let dry for a 5 hours
3) Purchase some silicone from your pet store.
4) Patch it and let it dry for at least 72 hrs
5) Test for leaks
6) No Leaks, then flip tank over and have patched side hidden in the back

-John N.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I use a utility knife blade and a pair of pliers to cut away the silicone from the affected corner. It is important to get it all out of there but leave the silicone that is in between the glass peices. GE silicone II and GE silicone I have both worked for me. you can probably find black 100% pure silicone rubber that will work for you. at least 24 hrs open time before you refill it if you manage to repair it. I have done this with sveral of my tanks and not had to repair them since.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

okay so i must removed the silicon to the affected area not the whole area right? about the tank the trim is made of aluminium and i can only patch the inside area of the tank and not the outside area it was sealed by the aluminum tream, so is it okay to just seal the inside of tank?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

See if adding the seal inside the tank prevents the leak. You want to remove the old silicone in the area, and apply the silicone on the glass portion. New silicone doesn't adhere to old silicone very well.

-John N.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

yup just the inside . best to cut away old stuff from the leaky area so it can have a good bond with the glass silicone does not adhere as well the other silicone as it does to glass.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

yeah like john said


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

so i have to remove the silicon of the affected area or i should remove the silicon through out the whole area end to end or affected area to half?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would do the affected area first. And try that. 

But if you want to be perfect and concise about it, you can removed the whole strip from end to end and redo it all. But you may run into more issues (leaks) if you proceed in this manner, and do it incorrectly. So again, I would replace the afflicted area first, and see if that contains the leak. That has always worked for me.

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah im also wondering that redo the silicon again, i have no problem removing the black silicone they are easy to remove than the clear one, but yeah i ll do the affected area first and see how it goes, now how do i apply the silicone?


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> how do i apply the silicone?


DIRECTIONS FOR USE
STEP 1: After emptying fish and all water in aquarium thoroughly dry the glass.
STEP2: Clean the area around the leak and carefully remove the old silicone with a single edge razor blade.
WARNING: Use caution when handling a razor blade. They are extremely sharp. 
Use a hairdryer with cool air to dry water trapped between the glass.
STEP 3: Thoroughly wipe the are to be sealed with Isopropyl "Rubbing" Alcohol and let it completely dry.
STEP 4: Cut the tube nozzle at a 90-degree angle and puncture the tube seal. Attach nozzle by twisting on.
Step 5: Hold the tube at a 45-degree angle and squeeze the sealant through the tube nozzle while pushing away from you over the area to be sealed.
STEP 6: To achieve a final smooth seal use a flat tool and dry paper towel to remove excess sealant within five minutes. 100% silicone aquarium sealant cures in five minutes and bonds within 24 hours. To ensure a leak-proof seal, allow at least 48 hours before filling the aquarium with water.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

> about the tank the trim is made of aluminium


Just wondering if this one of those older tanks with the stainless steel trim? If so, they are sealed with some kind of black putty- silicone may not adhere properly.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

xcooperx

here is a link to the procedure I use to reseal, just ignore the part about replacing the glass.

also if it is the stainless tank clean out the black sealer and clean the glass then seal all of the joints. I have done a couple of these tanks. they have a cool retro look.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/27215-has-anyone-replaced-glass-panel-tank.html

Brian


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah thats the tank im talking about the silcone is color black, so you mean guys that i should remove all the black silicone and replace it with clear silicon, righht?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i just bought this GE 100% Silicone Sealant 2 with Bio Seal WIndow and Doors, is this the right one? bought it at walmart, i just wondering cause it has a Bio seal for Mold and Mildew Protection, i also see the GE 100% Silicone 1 Rubber Sealant Window and Doors, so whats the best i can still return this GE 2 tommorow, i just like this GE 2 cause it has a performance Scale of 10 for glass and the GE 1 has only 7


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I think that willv work for you . Good luck.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> it has a Bio seal for Mold and Mildew Protection, i also see the GE 100% Silicone 1 Rubber Sealant Window and Doors,


The bio seal is toxic. get the silicone 1.

Brian


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

ok, i just returned the GE 2 with bio seal, change it with GE 1 window and door


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i just put a water on my 20L adter 48 hours of curing the silicone, so far no Leaks, how can i know if the tank is ready to use, how many days should i observe the tank?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's as simple as, if it doesn't leak, then you can use it.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

any best or professional answer pls...


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I would use it now maybe after a 100% water change.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

so it means im okay, thanks guys, hear that Aaron im okay, send you PM


----------

